# Gallery > Finished Maps >  King of the Trollhaunt Warrens

## NeonKnight

You asked for them, and here they are.

Once you have seen them, you cannot unsee them!

The first three maps, more to come shortly!

----------


## Steel General

OH my eyes!! Please, please let me unsee them...  :Very Happy: 

Seriously though, nice work NK!

----------


## Gandwarf

Another great job Neonknight, have some rep. I really like the stone textures you have used (and the effects added). The water is also very well done!

----------


## NeonKnight

And More!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gandwarf

LOL, when viewing the tumbnail I thought the map had a white tree in it... then I zoomed in and noticed it is a pile of skulls  :Very Happy:

----------


## torstan

This is quite an endeavour. Great work.

I like the hand drawn elements and the angular shading on the rock wall is very cool. Good stuff.

----------


## Phantos

Thank you so much, NK!

----------


## NeonKnight

A couple More

----------


## ravells

I think after this I shall call you 'Mr Bevel' 

Nice work NK!

----------


## Steel General

> I think after this I shall call you 'Mr Bevel'


Sounds like a British comedy like Mr. Bean  :Smile:

----------


## Liquid Wolf

I wanted to thank you for the time and effort you put into these maps. They look great and will be of great use to my friends and I.

----------


## OldSchoolDungeonDork

Fantastic! These look great!

----------


## Turgenev

Very nice work, NeonKnight. I like it a lot. I do find the grid to be a bit too strong. Personally, I would reduce the opacity of the grid so you can still see it but it doesn't overpower the wonderful art of the actual map. But then again, that might just be me.  :Razz:

----------


## NeonKnight

Couple more maps. The Farmstead and the Landing Raid.

----------


## Spazzle

great maps!

I plan on running this adventure, so I may just use these, thanks!

Quick newb question - how do you print so that it retains the 1" grid?  I assume you print through FedEx/Kinkos or something, but what do you need to do to make sure it comes through at the correct grid size?  Or am I over-worrying?

----------


## NeonKnight

I have saved the map images to scale. SO, if printed at 100% it will print at 1 square=1 inch

----------


## DMJBone

Just what I needed! Thanks very much for the time and effort, it's greatly appreciated.

----------


## relshar

These are just beautiful.  You've done a fantastic job ... your work is phenomenal.

----------


## mortavius

Daniel, I know you've heard this a lot, but I have to add my appreciation for these works of art your are creating for us.  I was directed here by people at RPTools, and I am so happy that I found your work.  This is going to make my games SO much better, it's not even funny.  

Please, don't stop!  Your work is amazing, and I'm sure it's helping so many people in their games!

Thanks again, and looking forward to the next batch!

----------


## NeonKnight

A couple more maps here.

----------


## waldronate

Very pretty. Have you considered using the Lighted Bevel filter in CC3 rather than the simple Bevel filter? There are some odd artifacts where the lighted walls switch from light to dark that might be resolved by a different filter.

----------


## NeonKnight

Never thought of that. I'll five it a try

----------


## sargey

Great maps!

They are going to make my DM'ing so much easier.

Looking forward to using the remainder when are available.

Thanks for putting the work in to create them!

----------


## Chocolate Thief

Just want to add my thanks to the others NeonKnight.  These maps make the game special taking the whole module up a level.  Much much appreciated.

----------


## Blue Jazz

Thanks again for the wonderful maps NeonKnight, very appreciative, unfourtunately my group is moving too fast, and I'm running out of maps! Here's hoping we'll see some more soon, going back to drawing them myself will really take the beauty of the battlefield away.

----------


## NeonKnight

Some more maps to finish of the Warrens (Again, I will not do the poster maps, as purchasers of legitimate copies will have these already).

These maps had to be cut into two portions because otherwise the maps are so large (5-6 megs) I would not be able to upload.

----------


## NeonKnight

The First of the Feywild Maps:

**EDIT** ADDED ANOTHER MAP (split in two)

----------


## Phantos

Excellent, as always. I'm sure you can't wait for this one to be put to rest. As you said some time earlier the P1 maps are very... eh...

----------


## NeonKnight

Yeah, the P1 maps I needed to scan into my PC, adjust the scan, then import into CC3, trace, and then export again to upload here.

Prior mods, I simply just made the maps, no scanning required.

----------


## Blue Jazz

Awesome NeonKnight! With these maps and the poster map my group has been saved from my horrific drawing for another week!  Much appreciated!

----------


## Ascension

I really like those trees.

----------


## Phantos

Aren't they charming? For a lot of campaigns, this is the first foray into the Feywild and I think it retains a lot of that fantastical look befitting a plane of pure nature.

----------


## Nebulous

Badass. Thanks man, i've really enjoyed your Thunderspire maps, and although i'll probably skip most of Pyramid, i'm almost sure to use Trollhaunt.

----------


## NeonKnight

Quick headsup. I WILL finish, we just decided sort of 'Spur of the Moment" to try and Sell our Place and move to a slightly larger yet cheaper place in an other area of Town, so at the moment I am all about trying to get the place "Show worthy" by the weekend. A lot of work, even when most of it is stuff like touch up paint here, and Window dtrim only  :Frown: 


busy, busy, busy!

----------


## Jykke

There's no rush, just take your time and complete the map when you can! We can wait  :Smile:

----------


## LionMaru

Great Job on the maps, first of all!

I am looking to use these maps with my Saturday D&D group (if that's alright).  I need some advice on getting them to print out to scale, though.

I realize this probably isn't the right place to post this (apologies), so if you don't have an answer, perhaps you could point me in the right direction.

Thanks!

----------


## NeonKnight

> Great Job on the maps, first of all!


Thanx. You are welcome!




> I am looking to use these maps with my Saturday D&D group (if that's alright).  I need some advice on getting them to print out to scale, though.


Of course, the main reason I make them is for others to use!

As to printing, I have saved the maps all at 100% of scale, so if you print the map at 100%, the scale should be perfect. And by 100% of scale, it the map is an area 10 squares by 10 squares, or 10 inches x 10 inches, that is the size of the image, 10"x10".

----------


## LionMaru

Ah thanks for the prompt reply ^^

I can get some of the maps in a useable form, but I'm having trouble with the larger ones. (W-1 specifically)

Perhaps I should explain the depths of my ignorance.  This is the first time I've ever tried printing out maps for the tabletop on my printer.  Also I'm using the default program that opens the file (Windows Photo Gallery)  There's probably a better program I could use...

Thanks for taking the time to help out a Newb ^^

----------


## Blue Jazz

> Ah thanks for the prompt reply ^^
>  Also I'm using the default program that opens the file (Windows Photo Gallery)  There's probably a better program I could use...


I just use Paint (basic windows graphics program, under accessories in your start menu).  Before printing it, I go to Page Setup, and set all the margins to .25 inches, to use most of the page, and then I tape all the pieces together.

----------


## garflin

Thanks! I'll try using Paint instead of CC2. I've been loading them into CC2 and trying to scale and tile them. Takes me trial and error to get the scaling correct. If I can just open the PNG files in Paint and print them at 100% instead of trying to force X by Y pages, that will be a big help!!

Does this work with the Pyramid of Shadows PNG files as well?

----------


## NeonKnight

Hmmmmm....Maybe I'll try 'printing' them out as PDF's

----------


## LionMaru

Just like to say thanks again for the maps.  And thanks also for the advice in getting them printed out.  My Saturday D&D group is enjoying the maps tremendously.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## RogueWolf

We going to see any more of these Great maps?

----------


## NeonKnight

Yes, I am just in the middle of moving houses. And I only have THREE MAPS TO GO!

Maybe by Mid Next Week!

----------


## RogueWolf

Great! Good luck with the move.

----------


## Turgenev

Best wishes on the move, NK. Personally, I hate moving. After my last move, I vowed that if I had to move again, I was going to become a Buddhist and give up all of my possessions.  :Laughing:

----------


## Xill

Just wanted to throw in my $0.02, and say *thanks* and *well done* to NeonKnight for the terrific maps. I'm just about to start my paragon tier campaign, and these maps will save me a ton of work and, more importantly, create for my gaming group a more immersive environment than would my horrific doodling.

Good luck with the house sale and eventual move! I'll definitely be back for the final three maps when your life gets back to normal.

----------


## vegasraab

I was going to labouriously scan in all the maps from the book, as I run my games using an overhead projector (projecting maps onto whiteboard surface), but thanks to you I was able to save a ton of time, thanks!

----------


## JediShoki

These maps are fantastic... after running my own custom campaign through heroic tier, I've decided to save some time for some of paragon tier and run the trollhaunt warrens (with a new little baby boy there is a lot less time to write my adventure and this fits in perfectly with the overall story).

Your maps are going to make everything SO much easier and better. CHEERS!

----------


## mortavius

I guess Neon has gotten too busy to finish off this series of maps...are there any other cartographers out there who care to step up?  I would do it myself, except I know almost nothing about this sort of thing.

----------


## NeonKnight

HOLY COW! HOLD ONTO YER HATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here they ARE, THE LAST MAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY ONE MORE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NeonKnight

AND THE LAST MAP!!!!!!!!!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Now, time to take a DEEP breath, and get my crap together to do the *Demon Queen's Enclave*.

----------


## Redrobes

Well done Neon - fab work. Id rep but I need to repwhore it a bit more I am afraid.

----------


## mortavius

Beautifully done Neon.  I didn't mean to push you into posting them or anything...I figured you were too busy with the move and all that.  

I'm VERY glad to hear that you're looking at continuing the series.  I can't tell you how much of a help these maps are to my game sessions, and I'm sure others agree with me.  You've really filled a need in the community with these.

Thank you again!

----------


## Phantos

Yahoo! Thanks for this, Neon!

----------


## NeonKnight

> Beautifully done Neon.  I didn't mean to push you into posting them or anything...I figured you were too busy with the move and all that.  
> 
> I'm VERY glad to hear that you're looking at continuing the series.  I can't tell you how much of a help these maps are to my game sessions, and I'm sure others agree with me.  You've really filled a need in the community with these.
> 
> Thank you again!


Nah, I needed a kick to get it done  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

About darn time!  :Very Happy:  

Just Kidding...

----------


## OldSchoolDungeonDork

Well done Neonknight!! I am currently using your versions of the Pyramid of Shadows. Once again my players love your maps! Can't wait to use  the Trollhaunt ones as well! Glad to hear you are going to do Demon Queen's Enclave. Thanks again!

----------


## Aegeri

Are you likely to do Seekers of the Ashen Crown Neon? I'm intending to run that campaign in future.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Are you likely to do Seekers of the Ashen Crown Neon? I'm intending to run that campaign in future.


Don't know. I am not familiar with it, as I am currently running for my home group the WOTC H-P-E Series (Current on the Drow Mod).

----------


## saldach

This is AWESOME work. Thank you very much for taking the time to do it. I do have one question, May i copy the files and take them to kinko's or someplace to have them printed out? and if so, what size should they be enlarged to so the squares are 1"?

----------


## saldach

> I have saved the map images to scale. SO, if printed at 100% it will print at 1 square=1 inch


^^^__________________________^^^

ok, nm, all i had to do was read a bit...

but, again TY V V M!!!

----------


## garflin

NK, these maps have worked great. I used the H3 PoS maps and my players loved them. Now I am going to try displaying them on a 32" LCD laid flat on the table instead of printing them out.  I burned through lots of yellow ink printing out the maps. I ended up printing some in gray-scale to save on ink  :Smile: 

Using an old TV we think will work great and make my prep even easier. You have done the hard work! Thanks!

jsh

----------


## saldach

hello, me again...

was getting ready for tonight's game and went to print out the 1st map from the Adventure Book One, the one with the messenger, and I can't seem to find it. I thought I had seen it on here before but am now totally lost. Was a map done for that encounter?

----------


## Ascension

Neon only did maps for unmapped areas so if the game came with a map then he hasn't done it.  If it's an unmapped area then he'll be able to answer where or if he did a map for it.

----------


## saldach

> Neon only did maps for unmapped areas so if the game came with a map then he hasn't done it.  If it's an unmapped area then he'll be able to answer where or if he did a map for it.


i have the module an included poster map and don't see the 1st enc included. I thought i saw it in this thread or somewhere but can't find it now...

----------


## mortavius

Yeah, the first encounter doesn't come with the module and Neo didn't do one up for it.  I figure it's just because it was in a different booklet than the main module, IIRC.  I just ran with it when I ran that encounter and used my glass grid board.  Not nearly as nice looking as Neo's maps, but it gets the job done.

----------


## NeonKnight

Sorry, was busy the last couple of days (11 yr Wedding Anniversary yesterday, wifes Birthday tomorrow...etc.).

I never did the First encounter because it was an optional encounter, and could be placed into one's campaign in a multitude of ways.

If you need a sort of 'Ambushy' kind of encounter, there is this one I did for a home game of mine a while back.

----------


## saldach

TY all for the replies...

NeonKnight, TY for the new map and Happy Anniversary to you and yours. I was hoping that the RP events I had planned for the evening would take me up to but not having to run the messenger encounter but we still had time so I ran it using my 20x20 dry-erase grid i have for "emergencies". All was well and I look forward to finally be able to make use of the awesome maps you've created for the rest of the module. TY again for taking the time to make and post them all.

----------


## soularm

When I'm printing C2,C4,C5 and C6 the square are smaller (less than an inch). Every other map have the good scale.
Am i the only one with this "problem"? How can I print it correctly? I'm using Microsoft Paint printing at 100% scale.

Also, have you done Demon Queen's Enclave? I can't find the thread.

Btw, great work Neonknight !!! Thanks a lot for those maps!

[edit]
It print correctly at 133%

----------


## TheMarcus7

This looks more like Dunjinni than CC, or am I mistaken? I love your work, nice clean lines.

.TM7

----------


## NeonKnight

> This looks more like Dunjinni than CC, or am I mistaken? I love your work, nice clean lines.
> 
> .TM7


It is all done with CC3.

Thanx for the compliments!

----------


## barinax

> It is all done with CC3.
> 
> Thanx for the compliments!


First of all, fan-tas-tic work on the maps.  They save mapping novices like me a metric ton of time.  

Has anyone mapped out the battle map that comes with the module?  I lack the skill to create a decent map and my scanner isn't big enough to scan the entire map.  

Thanks in advance.

----------


## NeonKnight

> First of all, fan-tas-tic work on the maps.  They save mapping novices like me a metric ton of time.  
> 
> Has anyone mapped out the battle map that comes with the module?  I lack the skill to create a decent map and my scanner isn't big enough to scan the entire map.  
> 
> Thanks in advance.


By Battle map, do you mean the Battle in Moonstair? I did not does those as they are already included in the module as a poster size map already scaled for miniatures.

----------


## Aegeri

I am still hoping Neon will do the remainder, because not only are his maps great for miniatures but with some resizing and file size adjustments, they are fantastic for VTT games as well. Especially as Wizards doesn't publish any of these maps without the tags, it makes running an official module in something like maptools an absolute nightmare. I would kill for some P2 and P3 maps.

----------


## barinax

> By Battle map, do you mean the Battle in Moonstair? I did not does those as they are already included in the module as a poster size map already scaled for miniatures.


Correct Neon.  I play remotely with my friends, so I need the battle of Moonstair maps as well.

Thanks again for all the hard work!

----------


## NeonKnight

Yeah, I've said I will not do the poster maps, because I know there are those out there who DL illegal PDF scans of the modules. While I cannot stop them, I won' do the poster maps because purchasers of the maps get them with the product. I hope you understand.

----------


## Aegeri

That is fine, as I own all the modules all I do is scan the poster maps (Do one half and then the other = no problems!) and then resize them for maptools usage, but your maps of the other modules would be priceless!

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, tonight I forsee being very boring (Olympics over, and nothing to watch on Movie Channels), I will see about starting the Drow Mod.

----------


## Aegeri

I believe I will permit myself to do a happy dance.

----------


## Matrix Sorcica

> I believe I will permit myself to do a happy dance.


I will join you.

----------


## mfrizzell

You're maps are the bomb dude, but some of us use maptools so the poster size battle map that comes with the module doesn't do a thing for me.

----------


## NeonKnight

> You're maps are the bomb dude, but some of us use maptools so the poster size battle map that comes with the module doesn't do a thing for me.


I realize, and for that I apologize. However, as someone who has actually met and thrown dice on numerous occasions with the Folks at Wizards of the Coast, I support their business. Unfortunately, I know that the entire mod is available as a pirated PDF. Nothing I can do about that, and that I understand. So, a small act of saying, I will Not Do the Poster Map, is something I feel helps fight the piracy, because the maps I provide are not included with the module anyways.

----------


## Planeswalker222

Your maps are incredible!!  I cannot thank you enough for all of the time you have saved me with these maps!!  Drawing them on one of those erasable mats was becoming old real fast.  Keep up the great work!!!

----------


## mjdallas

All Hail NeonKnight!!   Thank you for your time and effort in doing these.  I know how tedious it can be making maps in your spare time.  I was in the process of starting on the Thunderspire maps (I had already made a set of The Keep on Shadowfell maps using Dundjinni and Photoshop) when I found yours.  I downloaded them, Cut them up using Post Razor and saved them all as PDF's.  Then I took them to work and printed them all out on a light card stock on our color laser printer.  Glued them together and they turned out AWESOME!  I actually passed them on to one of the game shops here in town and they are using them for their ThunderSpire campaign they are running right now. 

Thanks again for your efforts and artistry!

Mike

----------


## NeonKnight

Thanx again for the wonderful praise. Glad to hear the community loves my efforts.

----------


## saldach

Heya. Have been using these map and just recently upgraded to Windows 7. Now I can't seem to download and print the maps like before. Right-click and saving does so as an attachment.php file and not the *.png like it used to. Anyone have any help with this problem?

----------


## purplefixer

As I've been running this online, I've been using Neonknight's great maps.  Thanks a million for these!

Only issue I've run into so far is that I've gotten the PCs back to the town, and the R3 and R4 maps seem to be missing...

----------


## NeonKnight

> As I've been running this online, I've been using Neonknight's great maps.  Thanks a million for these!
> 
> Only issue I've run into so far is that I've gotten the PCs back to the town, and the R3 and R4 maps seem to be missing...


That's because those maps are provided in the module pack itself. I have gone on record as saying I will not provide maps that WotC have already provided for use with miniatures. Those two maps are included in the product. Sorry.

----------


## BlackFaythe

Dude, all I can say is thanks. Plus throw a little rep your way  :Smile: 

My group just sprung on me that they want me to dm KoTW for them next week and I never dm. This is going to make it a ton easier, plus with gorgeous maps!

----------


## Astromath

You forgot to include the altar on top of the escarpment on the Grell Nest map.

----------


## NeonKnight

hmmm....i'll have to go back an look at that

----------


## Astromath

Another thing I would like to see is for the poster maps to be done so that they can be used on play-by-post campaigns.  I'm not where I need them now, but I will eventually.  I don't have a scanner large enough to scan them in and I don't have the money to buy something like CC.

----------


## NeonKnight

Again, I have stated I will not do the poster maps as they are provided in the purchase of the product.

----------


## HeRog

Did I miss the W11 map?  I do not see it here and it is not one of the poster maps.

Thanks for the great work.

----------


## tilt

> Another thing I would like to see is for the poster maps to be done so that they can be used on play-by-post campaigns.  I'm not where I need them now, but I will eventually.  I don't have a scanner large enough to scan them in and I don't have the money to buy something like CC.


when you have something bigger than your scanner, you scan the map bit by bit, and then put it back together in photoshop or gimp afterwards  :Smile:

----------


## mrtweek

Great work!

----------


## Drakecoinus

Not long ago (ok last spring) I ran a short lived campaign on http://itabletop.com, I wish I had found these maps sooner as that they would of been perfect.
JOB WELL DONE!!!

seriously thinking of CC3 as a purchase over the holidays (unless a free ware product is out there...)
Drakecoinus

----------


## hydropanjandrum

Thank you so much Neon. I have shamelessly stolen your awesome maps for thunderspire, Pyramid of shadows and now the trollhaunt. You make the lives of many DMs so much easier. keep up the great work.

----------


## Charles Angerstein

I love these maps but as others have mentioned Encounter 1: The Messenger is missing so I made my own.  I'm no artist and everything in the image is taken from various online (free to use) sites so I thought I'd share in case someone else needed it.

----------

